# hace años



## airosa

Tenho uma pequena dúvida e peço sua ajuda, estimados foreros (em português também será _foreros_?).

Em espanhol eu diria:
_Hace dos años fui a Portugal para..._
Em português, acho que os equivalentes possíveis são:
_Há dois anos fui a Portugal..._
_Dois anos atrás fui a Portugal..._
Mas o que mais me interessa é se posso construir a frase com o verbo "fazer":
_Faz dois anos (que?) fui a Portugal..._
Não sei porquê, mas não me soa bem, embora dissesse, sem duvidar muito:
_Fazia anos (tempo) que sonhava com isso._

É errada a frase em vermelho?

Obrigada.


----------



## olivinha

Verbo fazer como verbo impessoal, seguido de indicação de tempo decorrido:
_Faz dois anos que fui a Portugal..._

Oi, Airosa.
Botei sua frase em azul porque está corretíssima.


----------



## Tomby

Здравствуйте!
Faz dois anos (que) fui a Portugal,... faz dois anos estive em Portugal, ... há dois anos...
TT.


----------



## airosa

Olivinha, Tombatossals, muito obrigada. 

Parece que as vezes duvido demais?

Спасибо.


P.S. De todos modos acho que a sentença espanhola (Hace dois años fui a Portugal) e a sentença portuguesa (Faz dois anos que fui a Portugal) são um pouquinho diferentes. Na primeira o acontecimento principal é a viagem (ir a Portugal), na segunda  - o tempo transcorrido (faz dois anos).


----------



## Jack79

Aqui no Rio de Janeiro se usa muito _há_ em vez de _faz_ quando se fala do tempo. Mas eu tenho algumas dúvidas. Qual seria a construção correta:

_Hace mucho tiempo que no lo veo_ = Há muito tempo que não o vejo, o_u,_ Não o vejo há muito tempo. (?)

_Hace un año que vivo en Rio_ = Há um ano que moro no Rio, ou, Moro no Rio há um ano. (?)


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> De todos modos acho que a sentença espanhola (Hace dois años fui a Portugal) e a sentença portuguesa (Faz dois anos que fui a Portugal) são um pouquinho diferentes. Na primeira o acontecimento principal é a viagem (ir a Portugal), na segunda - o tempo transcorrido (faz dois anos).


 
Mas essa diferença, se acaso existe, diminui ou até desaparece, Airosa, se disser _'Faz dois anos fui a Portugal'._ Parece-me que o_ 'que'_ acentua a diferença que referiu, que em todo o caso é muito pequena e muito dependente do tom e do contexto em que é dita.

_'De todos modos'_ é espanholismo_._ Acho preferível_ 'de qualquer modo', 'de qualquer maneira'._


----------



## airosa

Carfer said:


> Mas essa diferença, se acaso existe, diminui ou até desaparece, Airosa, se disser _*'Faz dois anos fui a Portugal'*._ Parece-me que o_ 'que'_ acentua a diferença que referiu, que em todo o caso é muito pequena e muito dependente do tom e do contexto em que é dita.


Entendo que nesta frase posso eliminar "_que" _e dizê-lo igual que em espanhol. A minha dúvida (inicialmente) consistia precisamente nisso. Obrigada.



Carfer said:


> _'De todos modos'_ é espanholismo_._ Acho preferível_ 'de qualquer modo', 'de qualquer maneira'._


 
Carfer, agradecida pelas corecções.


----------



## Mangato

Airosa, con seguridad que tu gramática española está mucho mas actualizada que la mía, pero  para remarcar esa diferencia de matices yo construiría:

Fui a Portugal, hace dos años (hace dos años es el complemento circunstacial de tiempo) La coma remarca que lo importante es el viaje.

Hace dos años que fui a Portugal. La oración subordinada es _ fui a Portugal_


----------



## airosa

Mangato said:


> Airosa, con seguridad que tu gramática española está mucho mas actualizada que la mía, pero para remarcar esa diferencia de matices yo construiría:
> 
> _Fui a Portugal, hace dos años_ (hace dos años es el complemento circunstacial de tiempo) La coma remarca que lo importante es el viaje.
> 
> Hace dos años que fui a Portugal. La oración subordinada es _fui a Portugal_


 
Mangato, ¿cree que "hace dos años fui a Portugal" no suena muy bien? En realidad quería decir precisamente esto en portugués y utilizando el verbo "fazer", pero me pareció que sin "_que_" la frase no iba bien y con "_que_" no expresaba exactamente lo mismo (o sea, equivalía a "hace dos años que fui a Portugal" - como ya dije, para mí estás dos frases enfatizan dos cosas diferentes, por lo menos así lo siento).

Respecto a la gramática, creo que está ironizando.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Mangato, ¿cree que "hace dos años fui a Portugal" no suena muy bien? En realidad quería decir precisamente esto en portugués y utilizando el verbo "fazer", pero me pareció que sin "_que_" la frase no iba bien y con "_que_" no expresaba exactamente lo mismo (o sea, equivalía a "hace dos años que fui a Portugal" - como ya dije, para mí estás dos frases enfatizan dos cosas diferentes, por lo menos así lo siento).
> 
> Respecto a la gramática, creo que está ironizando.


 
No Airosa, no ironizo en modo alguno, la gramática española ha evolucionado y mis estudios quedan muy lejanos. 
_Fui a Portugal hace dos años_, suena perfectamente, pero no le encuentro énfasis que destaque una oración sobre otra. Sin embargo la pausa que supone la coma, en _Fui a Portugal, hace dos años_ enfatiza que lo importante es fui a Portugal. En cualquier caso el hecho es más importacia que la circunstancia.

Si lo importante es la época, _Hace dos años,_ yo diría: _Hace dos años, cuando fui a Portugal, sucedió...._

_Hace dos años que fui a Portugal,_ a mi entender indica el tiempo transcurrido entre un hecho y el momento actual
En este caso la circunstancia es el viaje y lo funsdamental es el tiempo en que ocurre


----------



## Tomby

Na minha opinião "_Faz (Há) dois anos (que) fui a Portugal_" com todas as variações são sinónimas. Eu não posso pensar como um português o um brasileiro. Porém me atreveria a dizer que a conjunção "que", além do explicado pelo Carfer [post #6], eu utilizá-la-ia quando fosse a iniciar um relato e não a utilizaria quando fosse uma afirmação ou uma simples frase isolada. Não sei se me fiz entender. Resumindo, eu não vejo ou não sei ver a _grande_ diferencia que puder haver entre estas frases. 
Desejo-te um feliz fim-de-semana.
TT.


----------



## airosa

Para decir la verdad, la frase "_Hace dos años *que* fui a Portugal_" (con _que_) tampoco me parece correcta en español. Creo que normalmente "hace años que" se usa con el verbo en presente, que abarca todo el período:

_Hace dos años que estoy en Portugal._
_Hace dos años que trabajo aquí._
_Hace dos años que no lo veo._

Pero:
_Hace dos años fui a Portugal._

¿No es así?


----------



## Tomby

Siento no saber reponder. El uso del "que" en esta frase creo que se puede eludir o incluso puede ser incorrecto. Coloco aquí un enlace por si puede ayudar.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Para decir la verdad, la frase "_Hace dos años *que* fui a Portugal_" (con _que_) tampoco me parece correcta en español. Creo que normalmente "hace años que" se usa con el verbo en presente, que abarca todo el período:
> 
> _Hace dos años que estoy en Portugal._
> _Hace dos años que trabajo aquí._
> _Hace dos años que no lo veo._
> 
> Pero:
> _Hace dos años fui a Portugal._
> 
> ¿No es así?


 
Sinceramento no lo veo así,  no encuentro ninguna razón para no utilizar el relativo que, con verbos en pasado. 
_Ejemplo literario:_
_El año que vivimos peligrosamente_


----------



## Tomby

_



"Hace dos años *que* fui a Portugal"  "El año *que* vivimos peligrosamente"

Click to expand...

_Disculpa que a estas horas no ande muy fino, creo que ambos ejemplos no tienen un nexo común.
TT.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Para decir la verdad, la frase "_Hace dos años *que* fui a Portugal_" (con _que_) tampoco me parece correcta en español. Creo que normalmente "hace años que" se usa con el verbo en presente, que abarca todo el período:
> 
> _Hace dos años que estoy en Portugal._
> _Hace dos años que trabajo aquí._
> _Hace dos años que no lo veo._
> 
> Pero:
> _Hace dos años fui a Portugal._
> 
> ¿No es así?


Estimada Airosa: Para "não meter os pés pelas mãos", hice una consulta a la RAE departamento de español al día.
Aquí esta la respuesta

En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información: 
 
     Las expresiones temporales que se construyen con el verbo _hacer,_ tales como _Hace tiempo que tengo una duda, Hace_ _treinta años que no te veo, No veo a María desde hace días, _etc., son especiales en nuestro idioma, y existen diversas fórmulas. 
     Son igualmente correctas en español las siguientes opciones, con _que_ o sin _que_: _Hace dos días que vi a mi amiga; Hace dos días vi a mi amiga _(en este último caso se puede invertir el orden de los elementos: _Vi a mi amiga hace dos días_). 
     Cuando se prescinde del _que,_ normalmente se invierte el orden de los elementos en la frase: _No veo a mis amigos hace tiempo; Terminé la carrera hace tres años._ Cuando se antepone la construcción con _hacer_ y se prescinde del _que_, lo normal es que se trate de un enunciado más complejo: _Hace tres años terminé la carrera y todavía no he encontrado empleo; Hace dos días vi a mi amiga entrando en el supermercado._ 
 
     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española

En tu caso al prescindir del *que* acostumbrams a invertir la frase y decir 
*Fui a Portugal hace dos años*, que es como mejor me sonaba prescindiendo  del *que*, pero sin que hasta ahora supiera la razón

Saludos.


----------



## airosa

Mangato, gracias por haberse tomado el trabajo de consultar a la mismísima RAE. No lo esperaba. Voy a tenerlo en cuenta de ahora en adelante.

Qué tenga un buen día.

P.D. ¿_Consultar *a* la RAE_ o _consultar la RAE_?


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Mangato, gracias por haberse tomado el trabajo de consultar a la mismísima RAE. No lo esperaba. Voy a tenerlo en cuenta de ahora en adelante.
> 
> Qué tenga un buen día.
> 
> P.D. ¿_Consultar *a* la RAE_ o _consultar la RAE_?


 
Consultar *a* la RAE. 
Se consulta un libro, y se consulta a una persona, a una institución etc.

No te debe de extrañar la consulta. Los nativos aprendemos el idioma propio de oído. Sabemos como se construyen las frases a través de la lectura, de la conversación y de lo que escuchamos. Pero no siempre conocemos las razones gramaticales, que en muchas ocasiones están impuestas por el uso.

Buen día para todos.
MG


----------



## airosa

Mangato said:


> No te debe de extrañar la consulta. Los nativos aprendemos el idioma propiode oído. Sabemos como se construyen las frases a través de la lectura, la conversación y de lo que escuchamos. Pero no siempre conocemos las razones gramaticales, que en muchas ocasiones están impuestas por el uso.


Mangato, no me extraña nada, porque también suelo consultar  diccionarios y gramáticas de mi idioma nativo para encontrar  confirmación a lo que considero correcto o disipar una que otra duda. Al contrario, estoy muy agradecida por lo que hizo. 
Talvez no me expresara muy claro, disculpe. Gracias una vez más.


----------

